# Birmingham, AL



## Neowolf (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm looking for a game in Birmingham, Alabama (the Hoover area specifically).  I'm interested in D&D 3E (any setting, particularly interested in Oriental Adventures, FR, and Greyhawk), Call of Cthulhu D20, Star Wars D20, Hackmaster, or Talislanta.  

A little more info about me, so you'll know if I'd fit into your group:

I'm an 18 year old male, just out of high school.  I like to play almost any type of character, but my favorite classes are Monk, Sorcerer, Psion, and Bard.  I enjoy a good fight (in-game, of course  ), but roleplaying is my first love.  I own a pretty sizable chunk of the D&D core rulebooks, including the PHB, DMG, MM, Psi HB, OA, FR CS, MotP, and T&B.  I also have my own copies of the SW RPG and CoC D20.

Anyone interested can contact me through the following means:

e-mail: michaelbelrose@hotmail.com
AIM: DT Neowolf
ICQ: 42628555 (I don't check this too often)


----------



## Taloras (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, im in Oklahoma, but my g/f is in AL...and im wanting to move there.  where in AL is Birmingham?


----------



## Neowolf (Jun 5, 2002)

Birmingham is in the almost exact center of the state, directly west of Atlanta, GA (if you know where that is geographically).  Hoover itself is just a bit south of Birmingham (about 10 minutes drive).


----------



## Taloras (Jun 6, 2002)

Eh, then never mind.  shes in northwestern AL, (town called Eldridge) and i dont know if i will move there anyway....kind of hoping she moves here.  But if i do move, ill keep ya in mind!


----------



## HALL (Sep 13, 2010)

Neowolf, I see it has been a while since your last post, just checkin ta see if you ever found that group ta game with? It took me a while to find one when I moved up from Orlando. If so (or if not) I would like to invite you guys (or you) out to a game store called Bud's Place out in Leeds. It is a wee bit of a drive from your local but this Sat the 18th they will be hosting an Untold gaming event. Untold is an amazing new CBRPG (Card Based Role Play Game) that runs off of LOTS of role play, fast paced hard hitting battle, character build takes MINUTES for a high level character. It is an amazing game! If you are still looking for a group drop me a line and I'll see what I can do to get you with some gamers. We would love ta have you out to Bud's Place this Sat from 12-??? 
Bud's Place
8036 Parkway Drive
Leeds, AL 35094

Check out Untold at Untold the Game | Untold possibilities!


----------



## R-Hero (Oct 1, 2010)

I live in Warrior, 20 minutes North of B'Ham.

I have not played for a couple of years but am thinking of starting a 3.5/Pathfinder game at my house.

My wife has commented on learning how to play, I am a little rusty but could DM if needed. (I would rather play than dm)

Nothing in stone but it would probably be a Fri or Sat evening thing.  Weekly or every other week.

I have several 3.5 books, just got a Pathfinder players guide.  (My old group loves Pathfinder.

Questions? e-mail roderickhero at yahoo


----------



## Grayscale (Dec 3, 2010)

I am in Birmingham.  Message for assistance.


----------



## bwatford (Jan 12, 2011)

*Players Needed:* 2
*Players So Far:* 4
*Frequency Of Play:* Once Per Week
*Day:* Saturday
*Time:* Open
*Place:* To Be Determined By Players

Hello  everyone, I'm a old school DM thats been doing it for about 25 years  and ready to find a new group in Birmingham. I put a lot of effort and  work into my campaigns to make them a real role playing adventure and  not just hack and slash.  Looking to get a group together and then we  can work out the time and place, etc.

Get a taste of the campaign here:

Kingdom Of Morrain

Remember  the good old days, when adventures were underground, and the finale of  every dungeon was the dragon on the 20th level? Those days are back. The  “Kingdom Of Morrain” campaign features new magic items, and new  monsters. With 80% of the campaign being good, solid dungeon crawl, with  the monsters you know, the traps you remember, and the secret doors you  know are there somewhere.

The adventure begins soon, and we have  room for four to six players that can meet the challenge of "real"  role-playing, storytelling like it was meant to be.  Our campaign IS NOT  another hack-n-slash and neither is it a 4th edition MMORPG.  The  Kingdom Of Morrain Campaign is tremendous in scope, hundreds of NPCs  (friend, foe, and otherwise), and a handful of factions vying for power.  We have everything from political intrigue to underlying demonic cults.   Traps and treasures galore.

You must be able to role-play a  character from the starting story. I look as the campaign like a novel,  and what is a novel except with interesting and strong lead characters.  While starting stats are not important there individual backgrounds are  very much part of the entire saga of The Kingdom of Morrain. -

Morrain  is a huge campaign setting. However, it is also one that deals with  dungeon delving and subterranean exploration. In this campaign, you can  probably expect about a eighty-twenty split between dungeon adventures  and urban adventures. The latter involve a surprising array of  organizations and of individuals that live in this less-than-typical  fantasy kingdom.

I look forward to hearing from all of you.

B Watford


----------



## bwatford (Jan 17, 2011)

To give everyone an update.

We have 4 of 6 spots filled.
We will play on Saturdays.

This  is a huge campaign starting at level 1 with 6 pre-generated characters  that are woven tightly into the story of the campaign.  It is however a  great place for newbies to start as this is more of a true role playing  setting and not a campaign using a ton of source books.  It's about as  rules light as 3.5 can get with the home brew changes.

If you are interested then send me a email at billy at premierimportsonline dot com 

Please include your age, experience playing d&d, and location so I can start looking at possible play locations.

Also look at the pre-generated characters at Kingdom Of Morrain and tell me what your first and second choice would be for a character.   Stats are not listed cause that is not what picking a character  is  about.  It will give you their personalities and back stories. Pick one  that you think you could role play well.

Also I would like to get  together before the start date so we can flesh out the characters stats  and the  home brewed rule changes.

See you at the table,

Billy


----------

